# rearend noise



## stangeater (Jan 17, 2006)

Hey guys, over the last few weeks I have notice a strange noise coming from the rearend during left hand turns. If I make a long left hand turn and step on the throttle pretty hard, but not hard enough to spin the tires I hear what sounds like groaning coming from the drivers side rear tire. Just wanted to see if anyone was experiencing the same sound. 


Thanks Mike :seeya:


----------



## Pennsylvania Goat (Jul 22, 2005)

Check this thread out:

http://www.gtoforum.com/showthread.php?t=5319&highlight=rearend


----------



## stangeater (Jan 17, 2006)

Thanks for the link. The only thing is that the rearend dosen't whine when driving down the road. The only time i hear noise is when making a left hand turn, and it sounds like a deep growling/grinding noise. It sounds like it is coming from the right rear tire more than the rearend. It's also loud enough to hear over my exhaust.


Thanks for your help
Mike :seeya:


----------



## Pennsylvania Goat (Jul 22, 2005)

stangeater said:


> Thanks for the link. The only thing is that the rearend dosen't whine when driving down the road. The only time i hear noise is when making a left hand turn, and it sounds like a deep growling/grinding noise. It sounds like it is coming from the right rear tire more than the rearend. It's also loud enough to hear over my exhaust.
> 
> 
> Thanks for your help
> Mike :seeya:


Yowzazs. Grinding in the wheel area sounds like it could be a wheel bearing...but that would be making sound all the time. Perhaps a loose brake component? Check to see if there is any unusual heat being produced from the rear wheels/breaks. 

I know you said it sounds like its coming from the back, but check for any strut rub in the front. This is a common problem of the GTO's as well.


----------



## stangeater (Jan 17, 2006)

I found the problem this morning. It was my exhaust rubbing on that big ass rubber joint on the drive shaft. I was glade it was something stupid like that, because from the sound it was making it sounded like the wheel was about to fall off. Thanks for all of your help. :seeya:


----------

